# Uncapped honey for mead



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

Last year we made Mead and it was wonderful so this year I'm pulling my super off for the year and the few frames that are uncapped partially and are obviously not quite honey yet I was planning to use for mead is there a proper way to store it like should have put it in the refrigerator or in the freezer so it doesn't ferment before I'm ready for it?


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

Partially cured honey is at a high risk of fermenting spontaneously. I would recommend either using it immediately after extraction, or freezing it after extraction until needed. A refrigerator is insufficient, and you wil get fermentation and/or mould growth within a few weeks.

Good luck!

Bryan


----------

